# Wisconsin



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Is there any snowboarders from Wisconsin on this website? I have found none.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

I AM!!!!!!!!! But its hudson, so i board in Minnesota haha where you at?


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

im form illinois but i drive out to wisconsin.


----------



## Rieber (Mar 11, 2009)

First time I went was last December and managed to go nearly every weekend after that till end of season to either somewhere in wisconsin or chestnut. Primarily i stayed at in wisconsin though, i dont really ride park or have much interest in it. i am trying to figure out if i will get a season pass at cascade or devils head. 

cascade has high speed lift but shorter. 
devils head has little bit longer runs but no high speed lifts.

I visited granites peak last year and wil be going back at least once this year, i just cannot stand that drive from illinois up there.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im in Racine! but am usually in Minnesota for school


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I was born in racine! haha...but now hudson is home!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

hudson aint to far away, Ill be camping at willow river in september.

Im i Winona and I ride at welch and teach college classse at coffeemill in Wabasha


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

thats cool...im like 5 mins from willow. I havent been to welch..have you been to afton?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

yea, once last year


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Afton's not too bad. It's cheap and has a decent number of runs, but they're kinda short. Welch is not the greatest. It's way overpriced unless you get a college pass. If your close to the twin cities, highland is sweet if you ride park. It's got a couple of high speed tow ropes and the park is pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

i live rite on tha illinois-wisconsin border. in antioch if youve ever heard of it


----------



## Bev Stayart (Aug 6, 2009)

You are not alone. I am a new member from Elkhorn, Wisconsin.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

yea I get the $100 season college pass... its amazing

and that will get me free lift tickets at Grand Targhee in wyoming. they are sister hillls.

I teach college snowboarding classes at coffeemill which is small but has a few quality features. they take pride in their kickers, my guys their had raked and shaped the lip every day. 


Mt Lacrosse has a decent park too, really short runs, but adequately steep and enough side shots to make me happy with a $10 student lift ticket


----------

